# Guilty Pleasures...



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 8, 2009)

So I haven't seen this thread but if by chance there is one please let me know. I'm curious to know what your guilty pleasures are, or at least something that makes you happy but your not so inclined to share with people you know.

Mine for sure are:

Prince Music (80's era, nothing recent.I get made fun of by my boyfriend lol)

Gossip sites (I check these at LEAST 5 times a day!)

Vince Vaughn (MmM 6'5ft of Sexy!)

Ehh pretty much any 80's music. Come on Eillen, Safety Dance, Whip it, the cheesier the better!!!!

So ladies and gents, what kind of things are a source of hidden happiness for you?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

listening to adema...


----------



## User35 (Apr 8, 2009)

the twilight series...esp. Edward !!! omg I feel like a 15 year old obsessing over him but holy crap is he fine !

cleaning my ears out with a qtip..i know you're not supposed to put it in your ear canal buuuut it feels so good.

teddy grahms are the shizz. Chocolatey Chip and Banana!

cleaning products for my house...i love buying new toilet and like shower cleaning stuff...whenever i see the commercials Im like "oooh I gotta try that out"

and pretty much anything pink and sparkly..I love it.


----------



## bigsexyhair (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_the twilight series...esp. Edward !!! omg I feel like a 15 year old obsessing over him but holy crap is he fine !

cleaning my ears out with a qtip..i know you're not supposed to put it in your ear canal buuuut it feels so good.

teddy grahms are the shizz. Chocolatey Chip and Banana!

cleaning products for my house...i love buying new toilet and like shower cleaning stuff...whenever i see the commercials Im like "oooh I gotta try that out"

and pretty much anything pink and sparkly..I love it._

 
HAHAH. I just watched twilight with my 14 year old sister and I felt like her age.. Squealing in my seat..


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

There is another thread here: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/s...ake-up-114592/

which is pretty similer. Its a fun topic to post on! I love makeup, handbags and shoes!!! Not very diffrent tha most, lol!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 8, 2009)

probably really raunchy booty/bass/rap music, haha.. 

oh, and lots of the finest


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_the twilight series...esp. Edward !!! omg I feel like a 15 year old obsessing over him but holy crap is he fine !

cleaning my ears out with a qtip..i know you're not supposed to put it in your ear canal buuuut it feels so good.

teddy grahms are the shizz. Chocolatey Chip and Banana!
* 
cleaning products for my house...i love buying new toilet and like shower cleaning stuff...whenever i see the commercials Im like "oooh I gotta try that out"
*
and pretty much anything pink and sparkly..I love it._

 

haha Me too! whenever I am at target I always go to that section to see what else is there that I can try out.

Mcdonalds French Frys and sunflower seeds(bbq flavor!) are a few more!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 8, 2009)

Target's Cubed wine in white sangria and Sonic's Ocean Waters


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 9, 2009)

mine are Corona's   Trashy reality television like the Tool academy and the hills   getting drunk molesting my man and not even remembering shit the next day lol


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 9, 2009)

America next top model

Hardcore punk music.... ah! I friggen love it, but don't necessarily make it known =D

uh.... snicker bars... yum

and... antonio banderas! haha


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_mine are Corona's   Trashy reality television like the Tool academy and the hills   getting drunk molesting my man and not even remembering shit the next day lol_

 
bahah!  I like molesting my man too! it's the funnest when he's not expecting nor wanting it! lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_the twilight series...esp. Edward !!! omg I feel like a 15 year old obsessing over him but holy crap is he fine !_

 
OMG...I actually went to see this with my mom and she loved it too!!  Guess it makes everyone feel young again!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcdonald's vanilla ice cream cones. MMMM! Soft serve ice cream. 

Frozen dinners. 

Buying cute bras and undies. 

Having my hair/head played with, like getting my hair brushed or my head rubbed. There have been times where I have asked my female friends to brush my hair or if there sitting behind me play with my hair for a good half hour. Too bad it doesn't feel relaxing when I brush it myself =[ boo.

Driving fast in cars. Excites me sooo much. Especially when starting to speed up out of nowhere.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_ 
oh, and lots of the finest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
We are on the same level


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_the twilight series...esp. Edward !!! omg I feel like a 15 year old obsessing over him but holy crap is he fine !

cleaning my ears out with a qtip..i know you're not supposed to put it in your ear canal buuuut it feels so good.
_

 





I do the same! I make sure I only do it in the bathroom... *LOL*


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with some of the earlier posts: Twilight/Edward, molesting my man and cube wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Flavored Vodka. Yummm....especially when it's mixed with a fruity diet soda. My current fav is Finlandia Wild Berry Fusion Vodka with Diet Cherry 7up. 

Sci-Fi shows. My Dh has corrupted me. But I'm enjoying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with Edward Cullen and Twilight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm a teen again. I like to read twilight/watch the movie to take a break from the mundane drone of every day life. Especially when every day life consists of reading overly wordy "scholarly" art history articles...

Nine Inch Nails/Trent Reznor. Yumm.times.a.billion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Apples and Ricecakes. I love both foods. I could eat them forever and not get tired. Especially if the apples were all different species and had cinamon sprinkles on them. Yummy, but not as yummy as Trent Reznor.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 9, 2009)

I will join team Edward! 

Mine are: 
mcd's chicken nuggets (i like to call them nuggiitoooos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
the sales threads here 
peach jelly bellys
cadbury's creme eggs
guinness
flavored "martinis" and beverages with umbrellas
downloading music


----------



## n_c (Apr 9, 2009)

Ice Cream


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 9, 2009)

Eating condensed milk out right of the tin

Speas

Ruffles Original Potato Chips every time I sit down to read a book - like Pavlov's dog.. I open a book and my mouth starts to water.. it's bad!

Vampire novels.. I loved Anne Rice's series, loved Twilight and just ordered the Sookie Stackhouse series

Buying scrapbook supplies - that I barely use!

Big Mac with Extra Sauce, or if I feel like being healthier - a cheeseburger dressed like a big mac with exra sauce (ha!)

my crackberry

napping as much as possible

Duncan Hines Chocolate frosting

Deep Forest - I don't know *anyone* else who listens to this crap

Smelling my dogs paws - they smell like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, there are *so* many more


----------



## widdershins (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Eating condensed milk out right of the tin

Speas

Ruffles Original Potato Chips every time I sit down to read a book - like Pavlov's dog.. I open a book and my mouth starts to water.. it's bad!

Vampire novels.. I loved Anne Rice's series, loved Twilight and just ordered the Sookie Stackhouse series

Buying scrapbook supplies - that I barely use!

Big Mac with Extra Sauce, or if I feel like being healthier - a cheeseburger dressed like a big mac with exra sauce (ha!)

my crackberry

napping as much as possible

Duncan Hines Chocolate frosting

Deep Forest - I don't know *anyone* else who listens to this crap

Smelling my dogs paws - they smell like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, there are *so* many more_

 
You'll LOVE the Sookie books! They're one of my favorite vampire series. Have you seen True Blood? I would also recommend the Mercy series by Patricia Briggs. She's a shapeshifting coyote mechanic who kicks ass!

I like smelling my cat Popo's fur. She smells like dust in a good way. 

I like stickers, too. I have a huge sack of Japanese flake stickers that are sushi and little pigs...no idea what I'm gonna do with them but I keep buying more!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Eating condensed milk out right of the tin

Smelling my dogs paws - they smell like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 I thought I was the only one!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Vampire novels.. I loved Anne Rice's series, loved Twilight and just ordered the Sookie Stackhouse series

Smelling my dogs paws - they smell like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anne Rice. Her vampire novels are so awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will also have to read the Sookie Stackhouse series. Vampires = love. 

My dogs paws also smell oddly like popcorn.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Guilty Pleasures?? Hmm...

CCO's!
Clearance Racks. lol, bargin shopping is so fun!
Tattoos. I love getting tatted even though I'm biting my lip if I've been sitting for too long.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 9, 2009)

- Grilled cheese sandwiches with that extra delicious, creamy Japanese mayo
- Eating TONS of Gulab Jamin
- Eating weird things right out of the fridge first thing in morning like pickles, cheesecake, dip, feta cheese... then going back to bed
- Going through the new jewelry stock at my store and getting most of the good stuff before the other staff do
- Online shopping spree's
- Hentai and Yaoi..


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2009)

The Disney Channel
Potato chips
bread sticks!
facebook
Selena Gomez
tattoo's
Betty and Veronica comics are also a huge guilty pleasure. They're so awesome though!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 10, 2009)

Donuts. Manicures. Staying in bed all day


----------



## bea_16 (Apr 10, 2009)

America's Next Top Model
Watching old disney channel movies (wish upon a star,motocrossed,rip girls,etc...back when they were actually good)
Nutella!!!
and for some strange reason i love perez hilton's blog


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

ice cream and cupcakes.


----------



## User93 (Apr 11, 2009)

Watching youtube make-up videos and what's in my bag/tags. I know it's a waste of time but I like watching so much

Eating fast food

Watching Simpsons and Scrubs

Smelling clothes when they just dried after washing - smells sooo fresh and clean

and I thoough i was alone - i like cleaning ears with q-tips so much too!


----------



## widdershins (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_The Disney Channel
Potato chips
bread sticks!
facebook
Selena Gomez
tattoo's
Betty and Veronica comics are also a huge guilty pleasure. They're so awesome though!_

 

Ahhh I love Betty and Veronica comics, too! Especially the older ones. Are you Team Betty or Team Veronica?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eating a dozen donuts in one sitting, almost weekly...
I guess all crap food could go under my guilty pleasures list haha.
And at least half of the music I listen to.

Oh, and I agree with the dogs feet smelling like popcorn thing xD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

Anything with a buttload of cheese on it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_You'll LOVE the Sookie books! They're one of my favorite vampire series. Have you seen True Blood? I would also recommend the Mercy series by Patricia Briggs. She's a shapeshifting coyote mechanic who kicks ass!

I like smelling my cat Popo's fur. She smells like dust in a good way. 

I like stickers, too. I have a huge sack of Japanese flake stickers that are sushi and little pigs...no idea what I'm gonna do with them but I keep buying more!_

 
Thanks!  I will check out the Mercy series as well!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2009)

These will probably be updated as I think of more or create more:

Sleeping in
Pistachio almond ice cream
Having an entire day to cook and not having to do dishes after
Watching entire discs of a series in one sitting
Reading 6th grade level writing chick lit
Turning the AC up really high and getting into my super soft bed with heavy blankets on me


----------



## Sashan (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_You'll LOVE the Sookie books! They're one of my favorite vampire series._

 
Love these books! - I don't even like vampire stuff that much but now I've started reading Anita Blake novels too ...

and Home & Away - an Aussie soap, I just can't not watch and hate admitting I do!


----------



## widdershins (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Thanks!  I will check out the Mercy series as well!_

 
You will have to let me know how you like them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sashan* 

 
_Love these books! - I don't even like vampire stuff that much but now I've started reading Anita Blake novels too ...

and Home & Away - an Aussie soap, I just can't not watch and hate admitting I do!_

 
I looooved the beginning of the Anita series...the later books were a little Mary Sue-ish and basically porn. Not that there's anything wrong with that...but hardly any plot.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

POKEMON <3 love it so much. I've loved it ever since I was 10 or so. I still play the games, in fact, I'm starting a new game on one of the old school ones for like the 10th time today.

Watching old cartoons like Yu-Gi-Oh... *a theme for crap animation is developing xD*

Surprisingly I don't have any food ones - I'm allergic to so much stuff I just have to eat veg and fish... 

The smell of slightly dirty cigarette-smoked male hair. No, I have no idea why either.


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2009)

sleeping past 8 am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lots of dark chocolate syrup over dark choc ice cream, and doing all of this while I am on a business trip all by myself


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 13, 2009)

- doing my nails everyday
- playing gameboy... Harvest Moon/Pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- anything with cheese
- CHOCOLATE.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Ahhh I love Betty and Veronica comics, too! Especially the older ones. Are you Team Betty or Team Veronica?_

 
Whoa, finally someone who loves them too!! I'm a Team Veronica girl- only because I think Betty deserves a lot better than Archie, he's too much of a player! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I really do just think Veronica is hilarious.


----------



## widdershins (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Whoa, finally someone who loves them too!! I'm a Team Veronica girl- only because I think Betty deserves a lot better than Archie, he's too much of a player! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although I really do just think Veronica is hilarious._

 
Betty should get with Jughead! I heart Jughead. I have to confess I always loved Betty--just because we share the same hair color ha!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 14, 2009)

Anything on Adult Swim.  Venture Bros, Aqua Teen, Robot Chicken, Oblongs, Superjail.

Food... there's a little Chinese restaurant down the street from us that serves the best Chicken Lo Mein.  LOL they know my name when I call!

GOLF!!!!!  Playing AND watching on TV.
My Volkswagen GTI.  I love my girl!  I'll drive her till the wheels fall off!  Everybody at work makes fun of me since I don't have a "grown up" car.  What's that supposed to mean???  You can't drive when you're a kid... so all cars are grown up.

My flute.  I was originally a music performance major but decided to change when I started thinking about employment opportunities within it..  I already loved pharmacy so I decided to go that direction instead.  I do still teach private lessons occasionally.

Last but not least... PHARMACY!!!  Yeah, I'm a dork....


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention The Sims 2 as a guilty pleasure.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Betty should get with Jughead! I heart Jughead. I have to confess I always loved Betty--just because we share the same hair color ha!_

 
Hahahahaha! I love all the characters- Even Cheryl and Reggie.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweets of all kinds
cute undies
texting during formal events o_o


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 15, 2009)

Watching the following movies over and over again:

Anchorman
Step-Brothers
Rocky Horror Picture Show
American Gangster
No Country For Old Men
Gone with The Wind 
etc.

I'm a huge movie dork and I LOVE scowering the dvd section of stores 

o and licking the bowl and spoon CLEAN after making a batch of brownie mix. That is defenitly a great guilty pleasure


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm definitely addicted to qtipping too! It feels soooo good!

Also bargain hunting...the inverse relationship to cuteness and price never ceases to amaze me.

Oh, and Lizzie McGuire... I was OBSESSED &in love with Gordo. But whenever someone says, "Your name is Lizzie, like Lizzie McGuire?" I pretend to get offended


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 15, 2009)

well i have a ton but here we go: makeup alley, bossip (gossip site), shopping clearance sections, hot bubble baths while enjoying a new magazine, sleeping in, Oxygen network, trashy reality tv shows, most deep fried italian, hispanic and some chinese foods, youtube, head massages and pedicures, tgi fridays mudslides, sex in the city reruns, admiring my makeup after a haul...i can go on and on...anyone else shares any of these ??


----------



## Sashan (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I looooved the beginning of the Anita series...the later books were a little Mary Sue-ish and basically porn. Not that there's anything wrong with that...but hardly any plot._

 
A friend had said the books were like vampire porn but I've only read the first two, so was thinking 'What porn?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't realise she meant the later books and was concerned what her idea of porn was!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess some of my guilty pleasures are the following:

cooking... anything really - main meals to desserts to dinner parties
shopping clearance stores/racks
finding jewellery bargains - especially sparkly stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



really good quality chocolate
Caramello Bears/Strawberry Freddo Frogs


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm definitely addicted to qtipping too! It feels soooo good!

Also bargain hunting...the inverse relationship to cuteness and price never ceases to amaze me.

Oh, and Lizzie McGuire... I was OBSESSED &in love with Gordo. But whenever someone says, "Your name is Lizzie, like Lizzie McGuire?" I pretend to get offended _

 
D:!!!!!!!! I was in love with Gordo too. I was around like 10 or 11 when I was obsessed with that show.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

Once in a great while, I will treat myself to Talenti Mediterranean Mint Gelato.

Talenti Gelato e Sorbetto How Sweet Life Can Be™

I would like to try many of their other flavors.  I tell people how that stuff gives me endorphins.  They ask, "Now, where do you get that?"  Yep, I know they are secretly trying it out too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kept the plastic container and put my makeup brushes in it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2009)

a guilty pleasure of mine is watching wwe when i'm 24 years old and still liking it! i'm strange i know! i'd like to buy tickets to see it live but my hubby probs wouldn't go with me


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_ 
Smelling my dogs paws - they smell like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, there are *so* many more_

 
hahaha!! Im not the only person who smells their dogs paws! fantastic !


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

Magical girl anime - Sailor Moon (subbed, not dubbed!), Magical Knight Rayearth, Pichi Pichi Pitch... if it's got magical girls, I'll watch.


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 19, 2009)

chocolate.
going to the stores and obsessively starring at makeup for HOURS.
getting cat called...I'll complain about it, but I secretly love it.
chocolate. again.
oh and it used to be <blushes> softcore porn when I hadn't gotten any in awhile! lol
um and I have to say trashy shows too, like The Bad Girls Club and Tool Academy and The Real World
But then again I don't feel guilty about any of my pleasures really


----------



## luvsic (Apr 20, 2009)

Polyvore.com
Retail Therapy (worsens with giant sales)
Cosmopolitan (magazine)

....And the ever so cliche chocolate.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2009)

oh yea babes! I forgot to add one more.  Watching the Maury show!!! I love those dayum paternity and lie detector tests.  That shit makes me laugh so hard.  When they do the dance after the results.  I know I am friggen ghetto. lmao I love watching ppl argue over dumb things I guess


----------

